# New shelf from old box



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2020)

When my kids were young, I made each of them a box for their toys that they could slide under their beds.  We were really cramped for space in those days.  I cut one of my earliest signs that I had hung on to for the bottoms and some scrap 1 bys for the sides.  I was rummaging through the cowbarn the other day, cleaning stuff out and drug them out to the burn pile and got one of those ideas of mine and took one on the the shop.  I cleaned it up, painted the out-sides white, the in-sides flat black, and the edges I stained and varnished.  Drilled shelf support holes and had some 1/2" glass shelves cut.  Good gosh almighty, what the shelves with polished edges cost would've bought a really nice bottle, but I like the look so the hell with it.  I put it on the wall in my office so I can enjoy my crown tops, etc. while I'm working.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 22, 2020)

Love it! I also love those Coca Cola bottles, wow! You should post em' some time. Nice purple ones too...


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 22, 2020)

Wow! Good staff.
That's an original idea. The work worth it.


----------



## embe (Jan 22, 2020)

About as cool as it gets!


----------

